# Would you allow this? Cut grass all over concrete walk.



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2018)

I have a family member who is starting a lawn service business that is keeping my grass cut. I have a concrete walk to my front door. Each time they cut my grass, they are running over the concrete walk with their mowers. The grass is wet and it sticks like glue to this walk. I have tried to get it up but once it dries, it still won't even sweep up. Plus, there is the possibility of the blade hitting the concrete and then I would have a mess. None of the other services I used did this. They always cut around this walk. I have thought about talking to him about it but since it's family, I didn't know whether to do it or not. Would you allow it and put up with it or would you talk to him about it? Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2018)

I would not make an issue of it but would definately mention it, not just for your own sake but also as feedback for the reputation of his future  business


----------



## terry123 (Aug 14, 2018)

I would mention it for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2018)

I agree with Wren and Terry!

Don't let it fester tell him how you would like to have your lawn maintained especially if you are paying him for the service.

If things improve don't be afraid to give him an _attaboy_ and if they don't then I would make other arrangements.

Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone who has a "lawn mowing" business most likely also has a trimmer and a leaf blower with them, and part of the job is to trim around the edges, and blow the clippings off any areas where there is foot traffic.  If they just "mow", they probably won't have much success in building a clientele.  You might "diplomatically" mention that you are tracking lawn clippings into the house, and ask him to blow off the sidewalk when done.  As for hitting the concrete walk with the mower blades....if he has any skills, he will have the mower set high enough to avoid that...after all, hitting the concrete with the mower blades will do far more damage to the mower than to the concrete.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2018)

This has happened before. Bikes can skid on grass like a patch of ice.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2018)

Family or not, business is business.  I would definitely talk to whoever is in charge and ask them to clean the mess up.  They're not going to have much of a clientele if they continue to do shoddy work.

I'm not understanding why you're hesitating.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2018)

I agree with Don, all professional grass mowers take a few minutes afterwards to blow all the clippings off the walkways and sidewalks.  He can buy an inexpensive one to finish his jobs.  Family or not, if you're paying him to do the work, then you should definitely mention your concerns, including damaging the concrete with the mower blades.  If he can't cut around the concrete walk for some reason, then he should use a trimmer to get the edges.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, tell them. Even if you are getting free service, you should give honest feedback. It could save them from potential problems or even a law suite. Clipped grass can be very slippery.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 14, 2018)

I think,since it is a family member I would ask if he knows a way to get the grass off the walk and tell him the problems you are having. He may take the hint and be more careful. This way your aren't exactly cumming out and telling him how to do the job. Sometimes you get more with honey than vinegar.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2018)

I know he's just getting started, and you want to be kind. He needs a grass-catcher in the back of is mower. He's not only risking damage to your concrete walkway, but he'll ruin his blades or at the very least dull them!

Mention your concern for the damage to his mower and then suggest a grass-catcher as a"by the way"? Good luck!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2018)

I apologize for failing to mention, yes, I am paying him and his helper does use the blower on it but the grass is stuck to the walk and it doesn't blow off but it sticks to my shoes. I wasn't going to be rude with him but talk to him kindly and ask him if they could cut around it so I won't be having to get it off of my shoes each time I use this walk. If they were not family, I wouldn't have hesitated about talking to him about it. Family is what makes it hard.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2018)

Don M. said:


> As for hitting the concrete walk with the mower blades....if he has any skills, he will have the mower set high enough to avoid that...after all, hitting the concrete with the mower blades will do far more damage to the mower than to the concrete.



Do they do the same with push mowers? One of his helpers is using a push mower in the walk area so I'm guessing it's the push mower that is running over it. The reason I know they're running over it is they leave tire marks and lines on the walk. They are plain too.


----------



## jujube (Aug 14, 2018)

I was house and dog sitting for my sister once and her lawn service came early in the morning.  I was parked in front of the house.  They had a teenage boy working for them and he blew grass all over the top and side of my car, which was totally wet from the dew.  When I came outdoors to go to work, the dew had dried and the grass was stuck fast to the car.  It looked like a giant chia pet on wheels.  

Luckily, they were still farther down the street working on another yard and I stormed down there to give them a piece of my mind.  The teenager said, "Oh, it'll blow off eventually."  Uh, no.  I got his boss out of the back yard and he sent the lad back to the house to wash my car, but not very happily.

Yes, straighten the young man (I assume it's a young man) out.  If he wants to run a professional business, he needs to learn to do it right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I apologize for failing to mention, yes, I am paying him and his helper does use the blower on it but the grass is stuck to the walk and it doesn't blow off but it sticks to my shoes. I wasn't going to be rude with him but talk to him kindly and ask him if they could cut around it so I won't be having to get it off of my shoes each time I use this walk.



I know that when grass is stuck to the wheels of my mower and I roll it onto the porch, which has a cement floor, I can't get that grass off at all.  Even if I hit it hard with a stiff broom, it doesn't budge.  If that's happening, only way out is not to roll the mower on the walk at all.


----------



## kburra (Aug 14, 2018)

Well if is just starting up a Lawn mowing  business and this is their work ethic,don`t bother saying anthing because won`t be in  business for long,maybe a few months if lucky,and then wonder why it all went pear shape!!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> If they were not family, I wouldn't have hesitated about talking to him about it. Family is what makes it hard.



For me, family makes it easier

I'd take the lad around the problem areas and kindly, but firmly point out the issues

Of course I'd drape an arm around his shoulder, mentioning the importance of family teaching family the important issues of life, passing down the lore of doing good business being one of 'em


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2018)

jujube said:


> Yes, straighten the young man (I assume it's a young man) out.  If he wants to run a professional business, he needs to learn to do it right.



It is a young man that is doing this mess but the owner of the business is cutting on his riding mower here also in other areas.



SeaBreeze said:


> I know that when grass is stuck to the wheels of my mower and I roll it onto the porch, which has a cement floor, I can't get that grass off at all.  Even if I hit it hard with a stiff broom, it doesn't budge.  If that's happening, only way out is not to roll the mower on the walk at all.



That's exactly what's happening here. I have tried sweeping it up but it is still glued unless I walk across it. 

Thanks everyone for your comments! I will talk to him about it when he comes the next time. If it hadn't been family, I would have already talked to him without any hesitation. Family just makes it harder for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> That's exactly what's happening here. I have tried sweeping it up but it is still glued unless I walk across it.



My cement isn't smooth, there's some wavy lines in the cement, so I've given up trying to get the grass off the porch.  Even if I take a water, soap and a push broom to it, that grass is stubborn.    I'm not too fussy about it though, with the dog, cat and hubby, lots of stuff gets tracked into my house from mud, to pine needles, leaves, etc.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 15, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I have a family member who is starting a lawn service business that is keeping my grass cut. I have a concrete walk to my front door. Each time they cut my grass, they are running over the concrete walk with their mowers. The grass is wet and it sticks like glue to this walk. I have tried to get it up but once it dries, it still won't even sweep up. Plus, there is the possibility of the blade hitting the concrete and then I would have a mess. None of the other services I used did this. They always cut around this walk. I have thought about talking to him about it but since it's family, I didn't know whether to do it or not. Would you allow it and put up with it or would you talk to him about it? Any advice is welcome!



Just bring out a broom or a brush and hand it to him and say would you mind cleaning off the concrete when you are finished.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> It is a young man that is doing this mess but the owner of the business is cutting on his riding mower here also in other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you should just print out this thread and hand it to him, he may not be aware that people all over the world have their eye on him! layful:nthego:


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know that when grass is stuck to the wheels of my mower and I roll it onto the porch, which has a cement floor, I can't get that grass off at all.  Even if I hit it hard with a stiff broom, it doesn't budge.  If that's happening, only way out is not to roll the mower on the walk at all.



That's the way this grass is doing. This mess was made a week ago this past Monday and the grass is still stuck on the concrete. I had to walk across it just a little while ago and tracked grass in with my shoes although I was trying to stay out of it. I thought I would just explain to him what is happening and the mess it is making inside. Hopefully this will do the trick. Thanks again everyone!!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 16, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> That's the way this grass is doing. This mess was made a week ago this past Monday and the grass is still stuck on the concrete. I had to walk across it just a little while ago and tracked grass in with my shoes although I was trying to stay out of it. I thought I would just explain to him what is happening and the mess it is making inside. Hopefully this will do the trick. Thanks again everyone!!!!



You know it's really easy to clean up while the grass is still dry even if he just runs the mower over it.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 16, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> You know it's really easy to clean up while the grass is still dry even if he just runs the mower over it.



I know it is but I thought I would leave what is left so I can show him what's still left and tell him I've cleaned some of it up.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 24, 2018)

He came back today and before they got started, I talked to him about it. I explained to him how it was sticking like glue to the walk but then stuck to my shoes when I walked across the concrete. I explained that they had been blowing it but it wasn't enough nor did sweeping it work. He agreed that it sticks like glue even to his equipment. He was very nice and saw to it that it was clean before they left today and it is and I thanked him for it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2018)

Strange thread !   An entire thread  concerning  a few  loose  blades  of green grass!

Keep fighting it out;  I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> He came back today and before they got started, I talked to him about it. I explained to him how it was sticking like glue to the walk but then stuck to my shoes when I walked across the concrete. I explained that they had been blowing it but it wasn't enough nor did sweeping it work. He agreed that it sticks like glue even to his equipment. He was very nice and saw to it that it was clean before they left today and it is and I thanked him for it.



Glad he was nice about it and cleaned up after they left today. :coolthumb:


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 24, 2018)

My Gardeners are very nice and honest.  If their job was less than perfect, I write out the check, then walk around the yard waving the check around.  I then tell them nicely what I don’t like and they finish their job perfectly.  This way everyone still likes each other and is happy.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Strange thread !   An entire thread  concerning  a few  loose  blades  of green grass!
> 
> Keep fighting it out;  I'm gonna take a nap.



I wish it had been just a "few loose blades of green grass" but it wasn't. There were mountains of grass and they were thick and wide. These also would not sweep up or blow off because they were stuck and they acted like they were glued. Had it been just a few blades, I would not have mentioned it to him or on here.


----------



## Knight (Aug 25, 2018)

Family member should make it easy to point out what you are experiencing, a decent family member will appreciate your input. Pointing out what you don't like can be done two ways. Authoritative & demanding or friendly and instructive.  Kind of curious about cutting wet grass. I cut grass once when it was wet, learned that it sticks to the underside of the mower and was a mess to deal with. Time is money in business it makes no sense to me that paying a helper to clean equipment that wouldn't need it if the grass was cut when dry. If you truly want to help, get over the "he's family" and explain in that friendly and instructive way what bothers you.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 25, 2018)

Knight said:


> Family member should make it easy to point out what you are experiencing, a decent family member will appreciate your input. Pointing out what you don't like can be done two ways. Authoritative & demanding or friendly and instructive.  Kind of curious about cutting wet grass. I cut grass once when it was wet, learned that it sticks to the underside of the mower and was a mess to deal with. Time is money in business it makes no sense to me that paying a helper to clean equipment that wouldn't need it if the grass was cut when dry. If you truly want to help, get over the "he's family" and explain in that friendly and instructive way what bothers you.



It's the opposite with me. If this had not been family, I would have talked with him immediately but family is what made it difficult. I used the "friendly only" method and it worked. My grass is so thick I'm not sure if it ever dries out. I know I have walked across it during the late afternoon and it is still wet. I'm guessing all the lawn care businesses do this because the two businesses I used before this one, cut it wet also. Which when you think about it, it makes sense because if they wait on everyone's grass to dry, when would they get to cut it all?  There would be some that might dry out but I'm guessing not all. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Knight (Aug 25, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> It's the opposite with me. If this had not been family, I would have talked with him immediately but family is what made it difficult. I used the "friendly only" method and it worked. My grass is so thick I'm not sure if it ever dries out. I know I have walked across it during the late afternoon and it is still wet. I'm guessing all the lawn care businesses do this because the two businesses I used before this one, cut it wet also. Which when you think about it, it makes sense because if they wait on everyone's grass to dry, when would they get to cut it all?  There would be some that might dry out but I'm guessing not all. But, I could be wrong.



A little more info in that one. No way to know where you live that makes grass wet even in late afternoon but I guess there must be. Able to cut the grass myself I haven't had the problem of so thick it didn't dry. Good to hear you tried the friendly way to get across your need to have a walk that was to your liking.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2018)

In some towns the local ordinance require debris like clippings be cleaned up. Here they want don't even want them plastic bags. If you have clippings they go in paper or the can itself but no plastic bags of clippings. The problem with some landscapers is that they'll do anything to get paid including mowing the lawn/wet grass after a rain shower. Recently happened a few houses down. Someone called the neighbor or they called their contractor because different guys cameout the next day with mega backpack blowers. Actually too little too late because another rain washed alot of the clippings away.


----------



## Beth Ward (Sep 2, 2018)

I am in Georgia.  If it rains hard the day before, it will take whole day to dry out.  I had a problem with my yard men cutting my grass in the pouring rain.  It was awful.  Wet grass stuck to my house and car.  I would not pay him until he washed everything down.  Well, I’ve had great lawn service ever since.


----------

